# Baby water snake



## audiobomber

Great northern water snake, not quite living up to its name yet. 







I'm sure there's a better way to crop this but I couldn't get it.


----------



## yankeefan

Cool.. Even Though I dont like Snakes.. EWWW


----------



## audiobomber

yankeefan said:


> Cool.. Even Though I dont like Snakes.. EWWW


 
The hand holding the snake belongs to a 10-yr-old girl. My wife ran for the car as soon as she saw the itty-bitty snake, and refused to continue our nature walk.


----------



## darkpbstar

I love snakes.  I have two


----------



## LaFoto

Nice worm of a snake. Though your daughters hand takes away from it just a little.
If you go through the TPF Meet-Up thread in General Gallery, there should be photos of a snake my daughter picked up from the side of the road during one of our earlier walks round here; it was a mere baby, too.


----------



## audiobomber

LaFoto said:


> Nice worm of a snake. Though your daughters hand takes away from it just a little.
> If you go through the TPF Meet-Up thread in General Gallery, there should be photos of a snake my daughter picked up from the side of the road during one of our earlier walks round here; it was a mere baby, too.


 
Not my daughter, but I agree the hand is a bit of a problem. The sharpest thing in the photo is her thumbnail. I did like the detail though.

I looked through the Meet-Up thread and found two baby snakes and a lot of other interesting shots. My favourite was the swan with his beak poking into the lens. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave127

I like the detail too. The only thing I can add is to really try to capture the size. You could add something that everyone knows the size next to the shot. It isn't easy and may take away from the photo though. 
I do like the shot.


----------



## audiobomber

Dave127 said:


> I like the detail too. The only thing I can add is to really try to capture the size. You could add something that everyone knows the size next to the shot. It isn't easy and may take away from the photo though.
> I do like the shot.


 
Thanks, I agree. The hand doesn't show the size, because there's no indication of the size of the hand. It was a tiny snake in a little girl's hand, but the magnified image doesn't get that across.


----------

